# Mega Diet RF Tortoise Food



## iluvtorts (Jan 18, 2014)

Does anyone know anything about Mega Diet RF tortoise food? I found it on the Tortoise Group .com web site. It is a site from Las Vegas. The site has lots of Desert Tortoise info. There is a video about this food. The site also says that this food is good for Desert Torts, Pancakes, Russians, and Sulcatas. It states that this is a complete diet. Please let me know if you have used it , or heard of it. This site tortoisegroup.com is very nice and informative about Desert Tortoises, it has many printable sheets and videos to view. Thank You.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 18, 2014)

The Las Vegas club buys it in bulk and re-packages it to sell as Mega Diet. I can't remember the name of the original product, but it smells fruity. I bought some a long time ago and ended up tossing it. It reminded me of Fruity Pebbles.


Oh, yeah...I remember now. It's Monster Diet manufactured by Zeigler Brothers.

Here's a list of the ingredients:

Ingredients:

Com, Soybean Meal, Wheat, Alfalfa Meal, Oats, Molasses, Limestone, Soy Oil, Dicalcium Phosphate, Lecithin, Salt, di-Methionine, I-Lysine, Manganese Sulfate, Choline Chloride, Niacin, Zinc Sulfate, Magnesium Oxide, Ferrous Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Cobalt Carbonate, Potassium Iodate, di-Aipha Tocopheryl. Acetate (Source of Vitamin E), Vitamin A Acetate, dÂ­-Calcium Pantothenic Acid, Biotin, Menadion Dimethylpymiidinol Bisulfite (Source of Vitamin K), Riboflavin, D-Activated Animal Sterol (Source of Vitamin D3), Thiamine Mononitrate, Vitamin B-12 Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Folic Acid, Sodium Selenite, Natural and Artificial Flavors and Ascorbyl Polyphosphate (Source of Vitamin C).


----------



## iluvtorts (Jan 18, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> The Las Vegas club buys it in bulk and re-packages it to sell as Mega Diet. I can't remember the name of the original product, but it smells fruity. I bought some a long time ago and ended up tossing it. It reminded me of Fruity Pebbles.
> 
> 
> Oh, yeah...I remember now. It's Monster Diet manufactured by Zeigler Brothers.
> ...





thank you for the info doesn't sound good to me now that I see the ingrediants.


----------



## ellen (Aug 14, 2014)

Hi everyone! Long time no speak. So I was looking for information about MegaDiet RF. It sounded too good to be true and I almost ordered it earlier after reading that tortoises who eat MegaDiet don't get pyramiding. As Yvonne pointed out, Mega Diet is Monster Diet, but RF is Zoo Med Grassland Mix repackaged. I saw very few reviews about the MegaDiet RF on here so I went to Google. I saw someone on Amazon say that "Tortoise Group uses the same formula!" in their Mega Diet RF. This was a review on Zoo Med's food. I looked up the ingredients to both. It's not that they're using the same formula-- they're using the same food! Both had the exact same ingredients in the same order with the same "Guaranteed Analysis". If one product were merely based on the other they wouldn't be twins! Plus I discovered that the Tortoise Group has "bagging parties" for their MegaDiet RF. Sounds suspicious to me... Here are the "updated" ingredients: 

Suncured Oat Hay, Suncured Timothy Hay, Soybean Hulls, Wheat Middlings, Suncured Alfalfa Meal, Whole Ground Wheat, Escarole, Endive, Calcium Carbonate, Monocalcium Phosphate, Dicalcium Phosphate, Yeast Culture, Dandelion Greens (Dried), Sodium Bicarbonate, Soy Lecithin, Direct-Fed Microorganisms (Heat Stable Cultures of Lactobacillus Acidophilus, Lactobacillus Casei, Bifidobacterium Bifidum, Enterococcus Faecium, Aspergillus Oryzae), Yeast Extract, Hydrated Sodium Calcium Aluminosilicate, Garlic Extract, Anise Extract, Cassia Extract (Chinese), Ginger Extract, Horseradish Extract, Juniper Extract, Natural Flavoring, Marigold (Petal Extract), Yucca Schidigera (Whole Plant Powder), L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate (source of stabilized Vitamin C), Zinc Methionine Complex, Selenium Yeast, Vitamin E Supplement, Mixed Tocopherols, Rosemary Extract, Ascorbic Acid, Citric Acid, Lecithin, Silicon Dioxide, Choline Chloride, Vitamin A Supplement (Retinyl Acetate), Vitamin D3 Supplement, Niacin Supplement, D-Calcium Pantothenate (source of Vitamin B5), Menadione Sodium Bisulfite Complex (source of Vitamin K activity), Riboflavin Supplement (source of Vitamin B2), Thiamine Mononitrate (source of Vitamin B1), Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (source of Vitamin B6), Biotin, Folic Acid, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Zinc Oxide, Manganous Oxide, Ferrous Sulfate, Tribasic Copper Chloride, Calcium Iodate and Sodium Selenite
*Guaranteed Analysis:*
Crude Protein (min) 9.0%, Crude Fat (min) 2.0%, Crude Fiber (max) 26.0%, Moisture (max) 13.0%, Ash (max) 10.0%, Calcium (min) 0.9%, Calcium (max) 1.3%, Phosphorus (min) 0.4%, Sodium (max) 0.3%

Zoo Med Grassland Tortoise Food Ingredients (Petsmart)
Tortoise Group's Super Special Mega Diet Reformulated Ingredients (PDF)

I'm gonna keep looking to see if there are good reviews on the real product, Zoo Med Grassland Tortoise Food, for desert tortoises. Can't pull a fast one on me! I love my little ones...


----------

